# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Qué es la magia?

## mnlmato

Usando el buscador, con la frase clave "qué es la magia", no he encontrado ninguna entrada que respondiera a esta pregunta... y no pretendo que este post tampoco la responda, sólo mostrar lo que yo concibo como magia, y he decidido plasmarlo en una imagen, que dicen vale más que 1000 palabras :D

Esta imagen no es fruto de la casualidad y aquí se plasma mi concepción mágica, para mí tiene un significado, que tal vez quede para otro momento,

Un saludo


*¿Reflejo?*

Captura de pantalla 2011-09-02 a las 11.06.50.jpg

----------


## elmanu

me encanta la imagen. No se muy bien que me ha transmitido...pero me ha transmitido algo. Por que no nos explicas que te transmite o que significa para ti la imagen?

----------


## mnlmato

¿Qué significa para mí? No creo que importe... la verdad me ha decepcionado que un foro que dice ser de "Magia" y que nadie haya cuestionado antes esta pregunta... tal vez la magia no importe, y solamente el truco, o como mucho la ilusión (que visto lo visto, no es poco)

----------


## Iban

Manuel, llegas seis años tarde.

;-)

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/que-es-la-magia-433/

----------


## renard

La magia es hacer posible lo imposible,no entiendo tanta desepcion,porque no lo has planteado antes?Estas en este foro desde el 2009!!!

----------


## Iban

Ya que el hilo ha empezado con una foto como propuesta que refleje la magia, siguiendo ese camino, aquí va mi propuesta:

Con todo el respeto hacia los que se ganan la vida gracias al ilusionismo, ESTO es magia: crear vida.

bebe-recien-nacido.png

----------


## mnlmato

***, pues usé el buscador!!! precisamente pa ponerlo allí!!!! usaré el modo avanzado pa la próxima...

y no lo he planteado antes porque el camino es largo... también me sorprende que me lo plantee tan pronto... 

(aún así para mí es imposible hacer posible, por ejemplo, un programa de ordenador... y los informáticos no son magos!!! ¿o sí? - me gusta picar :D - )



-------------
http://www.taringa.net/posts/apuntes...rohibidos.html

----------


## samucabeza

Imposible con respecto a las leyes fisicas que tenemos como logicas.

----------


## mnlmato

Entonces magia sería romper la lógica...

Pero yo sé que cuando una carta se transforma puede haber un dl, enfil. o algún subterfugio conocido (o sin conocer) y como sé que existen, para mí el romper esas leyes es sólo aparente (ilusión), por lo tanto para mí ahí no hay magia ¿no?



P.D. Iban, censurador!!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Esclareciéndome un poco (aunque queda el post anterior en el tintero)...


Lo de crear vida, animar objetos inanimados o que se nos revelen en las manos (magia de cerca) lo concibo como magia (el por qué hay que llegar leyendo artículos como el que subí antes)

Lo de romper la lógica desafiando las leyes de nuestra realidad, como  reflejo de una realidad mágica que se produce cuando visualizamos el  efecto mágico (dado en el cruce de ambas realidades, en el instante  mágico desencadenado por alguna causa -gesto mágico u otra acción como  pausas, etc. -) también es magia (para mí eh :D)

Un ejemplo aplicando esta teoría es el "Triunfo al palo de Manu Montes", tras el cuál el suceso ocurre por una CARTA DESENCADENANTE...¿sugerente no?


Venga, más!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Gracias a esta forma de ver la Magia, estoy empezando a coger juegos que no son de principiante, sino que son más básicos aún, que causaban su efecto pero no era lo que buscaba (y por eso no hacía)... y ahora después de este tiempo se ven potenciados y el espectador ya no se cuestiona tanto el cómo sino el por qué, y oye, es el primer paso...  :D

Venga, seguid vosotros :D

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Para mi, la magia es el asombro final con una premisq extra: la desaparicion de la DESAZON provocada por el puzzle irresuelto.

----------


## Mossy

> (aún así para mí es imposible hacer posible, por ejemplo, un programa de ordenador... y los informáticos no son magos!!! ¿o sí? - me gusta picar :D - )
> [/URL]


Hombre, hay informáticos magos xD por aquí tenemos alguno :P
Bueno, pero no tiene nada que ver. Para ti es imposible porque no tienes conocimientos, pero hablamos de ser imposible al ojo humano, y de ser imposible físicamente.

----------


## mnlmato

Si basamos la magia en el ojo humano, delimitadísimo por la percepción, y en desviar su atención... no me convence, estaríamos hablando que la magia es engañar a la vista con la mano rápida... no lo comparto en absoluto... (la misdirection es una técnica más, un recurso, y es un medio más para, junto con otros, lograr un efecto... pero la magia no se reduce al efecto - por suerte -)

Seguiste leyendo el resto de las entradas :Confused:  ya comenté algo de romper la lógica física y un poco de lo que concibo como magia

Un saludo

----------


## mnlmato

No resolver el puzzle es no encontrarle una lógica, el asunto al rompecabezas... y aquí me remito a la entrada de la primera página sobre si conozco el método, entonces ya no percibo magia ¿no? 

leer la entrada anterior que internet me va lento pa ponerme a copiar y pegar :D

----------


## Mossy

Sí, sí que las leí, pero quería dar mi opinión, porque planteabas cosas distintas. A ver, cada uno tiene su propia visión de la magia. Nosotros, bueno, al menos muchos de nosotros, tomamos el término magia como sinónimo de ilusionismo.
Pongamos el significado que viene en wikipedia del término "magia":
"Es un conocimiento artesanal mediante el cual se tiene la capacidad de alteraciones físicas de toda índole, siempre sujetas a las leyes de la naturaleza, y no sólo de las perfectamente conocidas, valiéndose de rituales donde se usan palabras, instrumentos consagrados, con la intervención de entidades sobrenaturales."
Y pongamos el que viene como "ilusionismo":
"El ilusionismo, *vulgarmente denominado magia*, es un arte escénica y espectáculo de habilidad e ingenio, que consiste en producir artificialmente efectos en apariencia maravillosos e inexplicables mientras se desconoce la causa que los produce."
Como ves, son cosas distintas. Y eso es lo que es para mi la magia, el ilusionismo.
Respecto a la primera pregunta, qué es la magia, no sabría qué contestar, porque como ya dije cada uno tiene su propia visión, para Iban por ejemplo es crear vida, para otros es el amor, para otros es el ilusionismo,etc. Y aunque en realidad no sea nada de eso lo que se conoce verdaderamente como magia (según la definición), todas tienen algo en común, y es que es lo que más nos gusta y mejores sensaciones produce!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo me refiero en el caso del puzzle, a que la magia sólo puede darse una vez superado el escalón del acertijo. Para que el público pueda percibir magia, debe crearse una ficción que tenga una fuerza mayor que el mecanismo interno, de tal forma que este pierda toda presencia.

----------


## elmanu

Me vais a matar...pero a lo que hacemos nosotros no lo considero magia...simplemente lo considero ilusion...

----------


## Iban

> Me vais a matar...pero a lo que hacemos nosotros no lo considero magia...simplemente lo considero ilusion...


¡Zaska!

----------


## mnlmato

Gracias Manu, has dado el primer paso... 

Que oye, hacer ilusionismo no es malo, es bueno... de hecho yo también hago ilusionismo, cuando me apetece, pero también sé cuando quiero hacer Magia la hago, es simplemente el tomar la decisión de querer o no querer hacer Magia, y con las pinceladas que he ido dando en los anteriores comentarios, empecé a sugerir un poco la Realidad Mágica y cómo manifestarla e insinuarla... (estas dos palabras son muy importantes para lograr la Magia a través del Ilusionismo)

Y el espectador nota el cambio...recuerdo hace meses cuando hice el juego de "Las 3 cartas - de Luis García" a una amiga de un amigo (que tenía un conocido que le hacía "magia")... y me dijo al acabar "Esto es diferente... no sé... es distinto" (por lo tanto que hay un cambio es evidente, y lo que interpreté sin dudarlo es que quería decir que Esto era Magia y no lo otro)

Un saludo

----------


## samucabeza

Manuel, has dicho las cosas que te parecen magia o ilusionismo, pero, ¿me podrias dar tu definición de cada una?
Esque parece que en este hilo cada uno que comenta tiene unas ideas base sobre cada palabra, pero estaria bien dar una definición.
Saludos!

----------


## magikko

Yo creo que mientras más magos somos más le damos vueltas a las cosas cuando son muy sencillas.

La gente ve al mago como aquél que hace cosas no ocurren en nuestro mundo natural. El problema es que antes era más fácil hacer magia con la gente de hace 5 siglos que con la gente de ahora. Pocos se sorprenden tan fácil sin analizar antes.  

La magia es el asombro puro frente al efecto sin utilizar mas la razón para tratar de buscar una respuesta lógica. Es solo vivir el asombro. 

Pero todos son lógicos, todos pretender analizar y saber. Entonces hay que hacer las cosas como el maestro Ascanio decía para que después de un rato esa parte analítica en la mente del espectador no trabaje más y ahora solo contemple y se asombre.

Para mi algo de lo más mágico que hay, es desaparecer. Por eso me gustan los efectos con cambios de color, apariciones y desapariciones, son los que me gusta aprender.

----------


## mnlmato

Cuando hacemos un efecto como que una carta aparece volteada, otra cambia de color, otra siempre está arriba por mas que la bajemos, la misma carta aparece en todas partes... o no, eso todo no es real... ¿por qué? porque internamente sabemos que la carta fue previamente volteada, forzada o cambiada de baraja, duplicados varios o subterfugios para aparentemente mostrarla siempre arriba o fingir que se introduce en el centro pero ocultamente llevarla a la parte superior, etc etc

Pues todo esto es una ilusión... porque aparentamos, hacemos creer algo que en realidad no es... 

¿Y cómo llegamos a la magia  a través de esta ilusión?

Induciendo la Idea de Magia en la mente del espectador (recomiendo lectura de El Trabajo Prohibido y lo que sea de Manu Montes, el blog Tertulias Mágicas, los libros de Luis García y, el que pueda, charlar con él en persona)

Un ejemplo sugerente es usar la Idea de la Burbuja... esa esfera que describimos sinuosamente en el aire con nuestras manos, la cuál nos alterará nuestra percepción, y nos hará ver cosas que no creemos posibles, pero sólo si creemos en ella, ya que si no creemos su poder se debilita... la pregunta es ¿creéis en ella? Pues podemos comenzar el ritual...

----------


## magikko

Es el profano quien vive la magia, cuando uno se vuelve mago, mata a su profano, y deja de vivir tanto la magia.

Ya no vuelve a ser tan como antes.

----------


## samucabeza

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tigo, magikko.  
Yo creo que ninguno vivimos la magia ahora como la viviamos antes de aprender como funciona.

----------


## mnlmato

Hola Magikko,

No sé, pero tal vez te refieres que cuando nos volvemos magos y matamos al profano, es cuando conocemos lo que hay por debajo...

Como dije varias entradas atrás, la Magia no se reduce a un cambio de color, a un volteo... al efecto...porque eso sería decir que la Magia es lo que lo motiva (trampa o truco), y la verdad, el truco, particularmente, me importa poco... 

La Magia es algo más, y eso es lo que tenemos que transmitir, y no solamente el efecto, que cualquier iniciado puede hacer juegos de manos... pero nosotros queremos algo más ¿no?

----------


## Prendes

Yo no le veo sentido a buscar una definición universal de magia, ilusionismo y demás términos. 
No va a llevarnos a ningún sitio, no nos va a ayudar en nada y, sobre todo, magia no va a ser lo mismo para todos.


Por muy bien hecho que esté, por increíble que sea el mago que lo haga, por perfectas que sean las estructura y presentación del efecto, yo no voy a ver magia ni en el mentalismo ni en la numismagia. Porque a mí, personalmente, no me gustan, no me llaman la atención, no me dicen nada. 
Sin embargo a otro le pasará al contrario que a mí: podrá considerar magia (porque así lo siente, así se lo transmite el artista) un juego de mentalismo que a mí no me dice nada.

----------


## Iban

Estás corriendo el riesgo de decidir tú lo que es magia, por encima de la opinión de quien realmente tiene la última palabra: quien la ve. Un camino sin retorno por el que se desliza Luis García desde hace muchos años.

----------


## mnlmato

Pues claro que decido yo qué es la magia, que para eso estudio... como el que estudia danza, bellas artes, etc., y así tener claro lo que quiero transmitir

Y en lo referente al público, yo no voy a ver una exposición de pintura abstracta porque no sé apreciarlo y no me dice nada, pero va a existir siempre, y siempre se demandará porque habrá público preparado que lo disfrutará 

Y si el público decide que la magia es sacar palomas de los zapatos y cartas que viajan a la mochila, allá ellos, pero la culpa es nuestra por inculcarle eso... y después nos quejamos de que no creen en la magia, y con razón!!! no creemos ni nosotros!!!


p.d. Fuí con un profano, amigo mío a ver magia de salón, el ambiente era increíble, los juegos bien realizados y la gente contenta pero al acabar me dice mi amigo "¿Y eso era magia?  (y no, la presentación y todo fue correcto, es profesional, pero tal vez con el que fuí se acostumbró a "otro tipo magia")

p.d2. El público cree que la televisión buena es telecinco (la audiencia lo constata) y que Belén Esteban es un modelo a seguir... pero puede estar equivocado ¿no?

----------


## Iban

Hace poco Renard ha subido un vídeo en el que una moneda desaparecía y volvía aparecer justo encima de una carta elegida por el espectador. En el momento en el que la moneda desaparece (con un simple FD), para aquel espectador el resto dejó de tener cualquier interés, y sólo importaba la moneda. Puede que Renard habría podido hacer algo para "retomar" el interés del espectador, pero aún así, la magia ya estaba hecha. La magia consistía en que una moneda se había volatilizado, no en que encontrase una carta.

El espectador es autónomo para decidir dónde hay magia y dónde no. Y no siempre coincide con nosotros. Y si no tenemos en cuenta su opinión, su punto de vista, conducimos un autobús sin pasajeros. Hacia un mundo de arco iris y fuentes de caramelo, si tú quieres, pero viajaremos solos.

P.D.: Baidegüei, los que deciden qué es danza no son los bailarines, sino los críticos. ;-)

----------


## mnlmato

sí, pero me refiero a que los críticos tienen que tener una base, unos estudios en danza para saber si lo que hacen es bueno o no,

a mi me gusta la música y toqué la guitarra sus añitos ya... y cuando escucho una pieza igual se me escapa "Joer, este tio es un genio" y mis amigos dicen "eso es una mierda..." claro, pero no le puedo pedir a los que escuchan La Manguera del Bombero de forma voluntaria (entiéndase sin salir de fiesta) que aprecien algo así... 

Un saludo :D

P.D. Me cago en el bombero, en la manguera y en las canciones del verano!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Quiza es que deberiamos empezar a diferenciar magia de arte y ensayo, y magia general. Todas tienen cabida pero algunas limitan el publico y requieren que este este educado en lo que ve.

----------


## Iban

Veo dos problemas en tu... discurrir (con doble acepción, la de pensar y la de avanzar).

- En lo que a la magia se refiere. Antes de nada: ¿qué objetivo persigues con ella? Imagino que es algún punto intermedio entre el entretenimiento y el milagro. Cuanto más cerca del milagro, más difícil te va a resultar definirla, porque mayor será el salto entre lo que haces y lo que transmites. Y también será más difícil manejar la reacción del espectador: nadie va a rechazar intelectualmente un entretenimiento, pero puede que sí un milagro. Como seres racionales no estamos dispuestos a aceptar lo imposible: va contra nuestra propia naturaleza. Sólo hay una forma de llegar a un acuerdo, y es la famosa suspensión de la incredulidad. Todo lo que vaya más allá, no es magia sino engaño.

- Lo segundo hace referencia a las definiciones: bien sean de "magia" o, más genéricamente, de "arte". Se pueden crear definiciones "continente", pero el problema llega cuando queremos comletarlas con "contenido". Creamos una definición y luego... ¿qué cumple esa deficinición? ¿Quién clasifica y etiqueta? Hay cuatro posibles candidatos para esa tarea: el público, el propio autor, el gremio/críticos, y la historia. Te dejo elegir cualquiera de los cuatro, y ya verás cómo te lo rebato. ;-)

----------


## Iban

(Muevo el hilo a "Discusión General sobre Ilusionismo").

----------


## luis_bcn

pues la magia es magia , respecto a lo que dices que llevaste a un amigo a ver magia de salon  y le gustaba mas la tuya ( al menos entendi eso ) es normal ,cuando hago magia de cerca la gente se lleva las manos a la cabeza ( que si vivo de esto ,que si porque no voy a la tele,etc... ) me dicen que han visto por la tele ,pero no es lo mismo ,se piensan que en algunos juegos hay cortes de camara y cuando te pones a un metro suyo y haces milagros se les iluminan los ojos y para ellos eres el mejor mago que han visto .
p.d : con esto meb refiero aq eu no es comparable lo que dices ,a lo mejor si ese mago le hace magia de cerca que es la que tu sueles hacer el chico disfruta mucho

----------


## Estocolmo

> Es el profano quien vive la magia, cuando uno se vuelve mago, mata a su profano, y deja de vivir tanto la magia.
> 
> Ya no vuelve a ser tan como antes.


Es que cuando uno "se vuelve mago" lo inexplicable empieza a tener explicación y por lo tanto ya no existe esa "magia".

----------


## luis_bcn

> Es que cuando uno "se vuelve mago" lo inexplicable empieza a tener explicación y por lo tanto ya no existe esa "magia".


 pues yo sere raro ,pero aun disfruto mucho de la magia aunque sepa algunas cosas ,por ejemplo vizcarra cuando hace aparecer la moneda jumbo en una rutina suya me la como con patatas ,se como se hace ,pero en ese momento mi cabeza esta por otras cosas y veo magia,de una monedilla sale una monedaza ,pues asi me pasa con muchos juegos que se como se hacen ,visto en las manos de profesionales son pura magia ,auqneu sepas el efecto

----------


## magikko

Yo también disfruto la magia, disfruto mucho cuando veo rutinas con monedas o cuando veo a gente nueva como Tony Chang o Alex Pandrea mostrar sus joven trabajo; pero creo que no la volvemos a ver con los mismos ojos de profano. La disfrutamos de forma distinta. 

Yo puedo ver una carta ambiciosa y aplaudir de asombro, pero no por magia, si no por que inconscientemente valoro la calidad de lo que acabo de ver, valoro su imposibilidad, la delicadeza de los movimientos, la elegancia, el ver hacer técnicas y cosas que ya de antemano se que son increíblemente difíciles. 

Busquen en Youtube el video de "Slydini one coin rutine". Lo miro y me quedo bobo, ¡Hasta yo le he aplaudido al monitor! Pero no por vivir la magia a plenitud, si no por el hecho de ver un trabajo tan bien hecho, tan refinado, delicado, un trabajo tan sutil que realmente hace magia en la gente que está frente a él. HAAAA Slydini is the man! Realmente disfruto viendo esos videos, caigo completito. 

No creo que un mago pueda definir la magia. Un profano lo podría hacer. Un mago ya no. 

Podemos hablar de coherencia en los movimientos, en visión de tunel, en atisbos mágicos y melacortos mágicos, en vida interna y externa, en si transmito algo o no al espectador, en si el significado es más trascendental a la técnica o de toda la psicología de la magia, pero no creo que nos lleve a ningún lado.

De hecho, no se si es necesario siempre el pensar en tanta técnica y teoría.

Solo alguien que desconoce todo esto y que ha visto la rutina de alguien que conoce mucho de eso, podría decirnos que es la magia. Tan es así que estoy seguro que muchos de nosotros cuando eramos jóvenes, tuvimos a alguien que hacía un solo efecto, solo uno, un abuelo, un tío, un amigo. Y esa persona seguramente desconocía completamente todo el mundo de la magia, solo se sabía una simple desaparición de moneda, aún así, en muchos casos sea quien halla sido, nos hizo sentir magia. 

Vemos magos con ojos de mago, disfrutamos de la magia como magos. 

La magia es una sensación muy rica en sensaciones, solo quien la vive podría decir como es.

----------


## elmanu

Pues yo soy feliz haciendo ilusionismo...en mi opinión conseguimos lo mismo que si hicieramos magia. Estamos ilusionando una persona...o a muchas.
Pero bueno...claro esta que hay millones de opiniones.

----------


## manumalaga

Como novato profano que soy, creo que la magia es la capacidad que tiene el ser humano de crear ilusiones, las cuales se escapan de la razón y comprensión humana, con lo que se genera curiosidad y emoción en el espectador.

Creo que es una opinión rara, pero sinceramente la magia es eso(para mi concepto a día de hoy), es una capacidad aunque la veamos de la manera que la veamos,seguirá siendo una capacidad para crear ilusiones.Digo que es una capacidad ya que no todo el mundo puede y hace magia, lo que se convierte en una capacidad para unos pocos. Creo mnlmato que tu buscas el aspecto místico de la mágia, pero ese aspecto místico no se tiene, porque se pierde con la niñez. Otra cosa es el enfoque que tú le quieras dar, y la manera de expresar, y como cada uno lo sienta, que es lo que hace al mago diferente de cada uno.

Te pongo un ejemplo claro: Juan Tamariz

Este hombre desde niño me hizo disfrutar, de mayor han cambiado mis ojos (ya no son los de niño) pero sigo disfrutando igual. Si tú ves videos de este hombre, la ilusión y la fé que tenía en su magia, la transmite y hace que goces con el show, aunque le cojas el truco. Por algún lado ví un video de Juan Tamariz explicando un truco, y de verdad que daba igual lo disfrutaba igual que cuando lo ejecutaba, no se si me explico con este ejemplo. La magia no es el truco, es la persona y la ilusión, magia, o como lo quieras llamar que te hace disfrutar.

Soy un novato, no me crucifiqueis xD.

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... De crucificar, nada. Sólo seguir debatiendo.

Capacidad, no. La magia no puede ser una capacidad, tiene que ser una materialización de esa capacidad (esto empieza a sonar a la dupla potencia-acto de Aristóteles). No hay magia si no hay transmisión. Si no hay un "otro" que la recibe. Por lo tanto, lo que sí que sé es que, para que haya magia deben confluir al menos tres elementos: emisor, receptor, y acto (capacidad convertida en acto).

Y por hoy, concluye la clase de filosofía.

----------


## maG-Borrull

Magia es: ARTE, VIDA, ILUSION, EMPEÑO Y AMOR!! la magia es el sexto sentido del cuerpo, esta el gusto, el tacto, la vista, el olfato, el oido y la magia, el sexto sentido que no todos pueden desarrollar, nosotros los magos somos magia!  :Wink1:

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Bueno yo también me tiro a la piscina después de leer todos los comentarios durante media hora... xD
En primer lugar quiero decir que debatir esto para mi no tiene ningún sentido.. es más pienso que "mnmalto" es el único que tiene dudas y puede deberse a muchísimas razones distintas, ganas de que sea más de lo que es la magia, que se ha arrepentido de conocer secretos, que está bajo de moral mágica, o simplemente que recientemente algo le ha decepcionado y pone a prueba la magia.. o quizás a una simple curiosidad de cómo la definirían los demás.

Ahora explico por qué no tiene sentido debatir lo que es la Magia, o mejor dicho dar una definición:

*Miedo:El miedo o temor es una emoción caracterizada por un intenso sentimiento habitualmente desagradable, provocado por la percepción de un peligro, real o supuesto, presente, futuro incluso pasado.

*Miedo (para mí): Algo que hace que me de un tirón en el pecho y de un sobresalto.

*Miedo (para otra persona cualquiera): Necesidad de que lo que está pasando o viendo, sea irreal por todos los medios (aunque sea imposible se sigue deseando).

Con esto quiero decir que no podemos buscar un significado universal, ya que la magia realmente es un sentimiento, o mejor dicho cada cual siente la magia como la siente. He puesto tres ejemplos con lapalabra miedo definiendola (es decir, explicando como es el sentimiento), por wikipedia, por mí mismo y por alguien cualquiera. Yo me quedo con mi opinión porque es lo que yo siento. Por eso nadie tiene que buscar una definición ideal o universal, simplemente valorar si le gusta o no lo que siente cuando oye: MAGIA.

PD: Magia (para mí) : Simplemente, algo maravilloso.

----------


## mnlmato

Hola Fiti,

Gracias por tu comentario.

No, no tengo dudas de qué es (de momento)... las tuve, el hilo lo abrí para ver vuestras opiniones.

Lo de los secretos no me interesa, cuando empezaba descubrí varios y me desilusioné pensando que la magia no existía, que la carta no cambiaba sola, sino que la teníamos que cambiar ocultamente (ingenuo de mí) y si eso es la magia, vaya por dios... por suerte me abrieron los ojos, y con las técnicas creamos ilusiones y la magia la transmitimos a través de una idea mágica (eterno retorno, alquimia, combate entre la luz y las sombras, realidad y apariencia, casualidades, causa efecto... etc) acompañado del efecto mágico (la anterior ilusión, que gracias a esta idea mágica ahora es algo más)


Cuando estaba en 2º de bachiller la profesora de Filosofía dijo "Seguro que muchos os estáis preguntando qué es la filosofía... no os la puedo definir ahora, tal vez cuando tengáis una base y al acabar el año tendréis una idea de ella... tened en cuenta que yo he estado 5 años para poder saberlo" (y aún así...)  

Con esto digo que para poder definir mejor un concepto hay que estudiar, y dado que llevas poco tiempo en esto, te recomiendo La Vía Mágica de Juán Tamariz, Los tomos de Ascanio (sí, todos), Los de Gabi, Manu Montes y por supuesto Luis García.  Ahí verás reflejados las distintas concepciones mágicas, cuando las conozcas tendrás una mejor opinión de todo esto.

P.D. Si la magia es solamente algo maravilloso, para mí lo son las mujeres... y ellas no son magia, a lo sumo serían brujas, y eso ya no me interesa.

Un saludo

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Tienes mucha razón en que tengo que leer mucho para quizás dar una opinión mas correcta, pero ahora mismo es la que puedo dar, solo quería dar mi opinión. Y una cosa tengo que reconocer, al abrir el hilo has hecho que se plasmen aquí comentarios muy interesantes, la verdad que había cosas que nunca había pensado y cuando las lees te hacen darle vueltas. Un acierto.

PD: Siguiendo el ejemplo de mi anterior comentario la magia es algo maravilloso (para mí xD) y para tí lo son las mujeres. Es lo que intentaba explicar jeje
PD2: Una estantería es un mueble y un armario también es un mueble, y no por eso un armario es una silla. Piénsalo, aunque no sea el mejor ejemplo del mundo xD

----------

